# Whats your setup??????



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Please upload your setup


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Think there happy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This could be my yard it looks do similar. Lol. Anyway, nice coop. I've seen these on line. You'll have to keep us informed as to your satisfaction with it. I notice you don't have netting overhead. So you have no concerns about hawks, or your chickens flying over the fence you do have. It's a good start. Not sure about your weather concerns. Might want to anticipate worse case scenario and what you would do.


----------



## nogrodsmithy (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's our ladies place.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice nogrodsmithy! How many do you keep in there. Looks pretty big.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> This could be my yard it looks do similar. Lol. Anyway, nice coop. I've seen these on line. You'll have to keep us informed as to your satisfaction with it. I notice you don't have netting overhead. So you have no concerns about hawks, or your chickens flying over the fence you do have. It's a good start. Not sure about your weather concerns. Might want to anticipate worse case scenario and what you would do.


Hi there I live in the uk so we don't get many hawks and they cant fly over it because they have all had there wings clipped! I don't know what your on about with the wether? It has insolation inside the coop? Worst case scenario the coop gets blown away down the field and I would go chasing it hahah  thanks


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

nogrodsmithy said:


> Here's our ladies place.


Very nice coop like energyvet said how many birds dose it hold?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine are free rangers to an extent. Some more so than others. LOL Here is my flocks set up. I want to get the smaller coops elevated but my husbnad had surgery a few days before they were delivered and they are very heavy!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

charliechapman911 said:


> Hi there I live in the uk so we don't get many hawks and they cant fly over it because they have all had there wings clipped! I don't know what your on about with the wether? It has insolation inside the coop? Worst case scenario the coop gets blown away down the field and I would go chasing it hahah  thanks


i live in the uk and there is a sparrow hawk who sits on the chimney eyeing up my chickens, he hasnt bothered them yet though. 
and weather conditions here are never as hot, cold or wet as the u.s. so as long as the chickens are secure we are ok.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I lived in Cambridge for about 4 months during a student exchange program. It was during the late 70's. I remember days when it was very cold, wet and windy. I took a bike to school and my ears and cheeks were Red when I got there. I also hitched up to Scotland during a break and I remember getting rained on there too. But I don't recall heat in the 90's. Nor do I remember much snow. I was there from August to the end of December. I have wonderful memories of being there. The food, the people, the places were all kind of magical when I was 21. I still miss Fish and chips wrapped in newsprint. I miss the apothecary shops. I miss the cheese rolls.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks to health and safety laws we can no longer have chips wrapped in newsprint. 
you should come to wales its a beautiful country with some of the best countryside, beaches and mountains in the u.k.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I celebrated my 21st birthday in Wales. Was in an old 16th century farm house with the school group. Gorgeous country. I'll never forget the rolling patchwork of hills. Wales is a very beautiful place. I would love to go back some time.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I love whales it has some stunning seanery and it just makes you prowed to be alive!!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i was born in chatham in kent but moved to wales 40 years ago. its a lovely part of the world. i was raised in the rhymney valley in cefn hengoed but now live in cardiff.


----------

